
I watched Star Trek: The Original Series in order, and so can you - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/09/i-watched-star-trek-the-original-series-in-order-and-so-can-you/
======
transfire
There is amazing bit of irony to this little story. The author starts out with
a highly judgmental critique of the unworthy generations that came before her
and their treatment and depiction of women as made abundantly clear by the
show, and yet ends her critique at least mildly positive because the movies
finally showed her "people" \--ironically epitomizing the very difference
between men and women. Men typically are standing around the water cooler
talking about things like the larger ramifications of a society of androids,
or silly masculine things like who would win a fight between a Klingon and a
Vulcan. Whereas woman want to know if the androids have families, and how the
Klingon _feels_ after being defeated by a pinch. As much as modern PC
sensibilities want to whitewash the facts, women and men are different. TOS
was created for a male audience. Women of that era had numerous soaps to enjoy
catered specifically to their predilections. To be so judgmental and to miss
the larger significance of the show, in my opinion, only goes to show the
youthful ignorance and gender bias of the author, not society's.

